# Anyone out there with frogs?



## insectovor (Dec 4, 2003)

I keep a few diffrent species of frogs and I was just wandering if there is someone else keeping frogs and if so what species?


----------



## Parko (Dec 4, 2003)

I payed for an amphibian keepers licence then found it so hard to find frogs for sale that now I just keep the licence.
As a kid I kept Green tree frogs for a while and found them to be great pets, much more engrossing than anyone would expect from a frog, voracious eaters and they also become extremely tame. What type of frogs do you keep Insectman?


----------



## insectovor (Dec 4, 2003)

Green trees, emerald spotted tree frog(litoria peronii)and red eyed tree frogs. I have also raised many diffrent species of wild frogs.


----------



## Parko (Dec 4, 2003)

You must sleep to the sound of a frog orchestra each night. Red eyes are fantastic frogs though i've never kept them myself.What is your favourite species?(if any)


----------



## insectovor (Dec 4, 2003)

My favourite would be the emeralds They are just fantastic frogs and beautifull colouring.


----------



## Parko (Dec 4, 2003)

Are frogs easier to buy a little later in the season or is there always a shortage? Seems that shops are always sold out and classifieds never have breeders advertising them. How long would you expect a juvenile to take to reach say 50-60mm with red eyes tree frogs? Are some tree frogs quicker growing then others?(sorry for the barrage of questions! I love frogs.)


----------



## adullthud (Dec 4, 2003)

For frog info i would again suggest this link

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/


----------



## Keeth (Dec 4, 2003)

yous should all go and check out the herp trader at the hershop site. some fella is selling red eyed tree frogs for $20. hes only got a hundred of em so hurry! :wink:


----------



## Tommo (Dec 4, 2003)

i keep tadpoles sometimes during the wet.


----------



## wattso (Dec 5, 2003)

Another good place for info is F.A.T.S [frog and tadpole society] members often have frogs/froglets for sale. considering getting a pair of litorea caruela *spell [green tree frog] soon myself.


----------



## insectovor (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep once people have a breeding pair of frogs they generally kep them, you see the trick with frogs is to grow them from morph to adult frog, it is easy to grow them from tadpole into morph
you can imagine that the average frog lays 1000-2000 eggs, providing your husbandry skills are right it's quite easy to have a 1000 survive, 1000 little frogs eat a lot, so someone with 100 red eyes I'd imagine wants to sell them reasonable soon unless he/she wants to look after them for ages. I genarally sell my frogs for $5.....................


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 5, 2003)

Speaking of frogs, there's been a huge influx of GTF's in the last week in West Brisbane. I moved 7 off the road in a 10km trip...and just moved one from my front yard into the backyard where's it pretty dense.

How hard are frogs to keep? How do you maintain the obvious high humidity they need? Do you have a semi land/water enclosure?


----------



## insectovor (Dec 6, 2003)

it is amazing that people think frogs need this high humidity, they don't....
I generally have a water area in the form of a waterbowl or a seperation in the tank.
I also give them the occasional misting,.........Breeding season is probably when the humidity is the highest. Some species of frogs are easy too keep while others more difficult...GTF's are probably the easiest


----------



## MysticLizzards (Sep 27, 2004)

Ya green tree frogs and pacific frogs (pacific frogs are very loud and cool)


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 27, 2004)

We have four White's GTF's and are hoping to breed from em this year.


----------



## instar (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow who dug up this fossil? Lol Yeah Frogs are very cool, and verocious (*spell) dosent do justice to their appetite! I reccommemd frogs to anyone wanting something different.


----------



## chewy22 (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone out there know where i could get some Burrowing frogs or similar?kept them b4 and they were pretty cool but can't find anyone with em anymore.


----------

